# 97,500?



## cindi (Sep 23, 2007)

I am trying to understand the potential use of a two bedroom lock out with 97,500 options versus the standard two bedroom for 81,000 options.

It seems if you were to exchange almost everything is 81,ooo. What could you do with the remaining options? I looked at the charts and didn't see any listings for studios. Is that what they go for or is it a waste of money to get the lock out?


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 23, 2007)

You can get one bedroom deluxe and a one bedroom premium at Harborside, during gold season. 

Two bedroom lock-off in Aruba in gold season.

With the lock-out, you can use one side for a stay at VV or exchange thru II and use the options for a second stay. With a dedicated unit you only have the choice of using the whole two bedroom unit or the options, not both.


----------



## cindi (Sep 23, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> You can get one bedroom deluxe and a one bedroom premium at Harborside, during gold season.
> 
> Two bedroom lock-off in Aruba in gold season.
> 
> With the lock-out, you can use one side for a stay at VV or exchange thru II and use the options for a second stay. With a dedicated unit you only have the choice of using the whole two bedroom unit or the options, not both.



Thanks for the reply.

How many options does it take for a studio? I can't find that listed. 

Or when you lock out the two bedroom units at Maui, etc, are they considered two full one bedroom units and not a one bedroom and studio? 

Is there any chance to get a one bedroom plus a studio and add them together?  I do realize that is up to the resort, but would it even be a possibility using the 97500 options?


----------



## Loriannf (Sep 23, 2007)

*You can get a 3 bed WSJ for 95,700*

Cindi:

The Platinum (middle) season at WSJ is 95,700.  That would get you a 3 bedroom pool villa in the Hillside section.

Just a thought.

Lori


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2007)

cindi said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> How many options does it take for a studio? I can't find that listed.



The options required for all resorts are here:  http://www.tug2.net/advice/SVNSOChart0107.pdf



> Or when you lock out the two bedroom units at Maui, etc, are they considered two full one bedroom units and not a one bedroom and studio?



They are considered a one bedroom and a studio-

To make a Staroption exchange into the WKROV:
The 2 bdm. requires 148,100 Staroptions
The 1 bdm. requires 81,000 Staroptions
The Studio requires 67,100 Staroptions



> Is there any chance to get a one bedroom plus a studio and add them together?



Reserving them separately doesn't save you any Staroptions and there are no guarantees that the two units would be adjacent to each other.  If you want a 2 bdm., it's best to reserve it as such.



> I do realize that is up to the resort, but would it even be a possibility using the 97500 options?



Starwood will not let your reserve a unit that requires more Staroptions than you own - if you are asking if they would upgrade you from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm. at check-in, it is extremely unlikely, because Elite Owners and WKORV owners would all have to be upgraded first.  

At the WKORV, with 97,500 Staroptions you would only have enough Staroptions for a studio or a 1 bdm.   So, if you are buying at another Starwood resort with the goal of exchanging within the SVN, be sure you buy a unit with enough Staroptions for the exchanges you want.

If you have Staroptions left over, you can sometimes add an extra night or two, at 3 mos. out.


----------



## Transit (Sep 23, 2007)

Loriannf said:


> Cindi:
> 
> The Platinum (middle) season at WSJ is 95,700.  That would get you a 3 bedroom pool villa in the Hillside section.
> 
> ...



If it ever becomes available


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably most of us Starwood owners have used the "extra" options for 2 or 3nights somewhere. I've got 15,000 left over this year. Might use them in Orlando, might use them right here in Scottsdale. Just have to call 90 days or less ahead of time. A few years ago, I used them for 3 nights at WKORV following 4 nights on Kauai provided by Shell Vacations for a presentation.


----------



## cindi (Sep 24, 2007)

So how does the 97,500 options split up with the two bedroom lockout unit at VV?  I had thought it would be 81,000 leaving the odd amount of 16,500.

Yet the studios seem to be more than that option wise??  I am guessing the lockout portion is a studio, right?

I did look at the points chart, but studios aren't listed on there from what I can see. 

Does each resort split the points differently with lockouts? 

I am trying to decide if the lockout unit would be a waste of options for us.


----------



## nell (Sep 24, 2007)

Cindi,

In looking at mystarcentral, it seems the two bdrm l/o at VV is actually two bdrms vs. bdrm/studio.  One bdrm (premium) will have a full kitchen, the other a  kitchenette. The 95,700 should break down into 51,700 SO for the premium and 44,000 for the other bdrm with the kitchenette.  You would have to turn in the entire 2 bdrm to have enough SO to stay at some resorts (ie WKORV). You probably know this already but be sure if you buy resale at VV you are puchasing in the mandatory section.  Amelia section is not mandatory.

Jonelle


----------



## oneohana (Sep 24, 2007)

The 81,000 *options are for the 2 bedroom unit. The 95,700 *options are for the 1 bedroom premium and the 1 bedroom villa, which make up the 2 bedroom l/o.


----------



## cindi (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I am still uncertain. Can you veterans of the system offer your thoughts on which would be better? The two bedroom or the two bedroom lockout, with 81,000 opions and 97,500 options respectively?

While I understand the value of the lockout for splitting and depositing in II, I also understand that Westin can and does deposit a week of much lower value than one you might have chosen yourself. This alone lets me think that option of splitting and deposint in II isn't of grreat value to me. 

I still feel kind of uncertain about the ins and outs of splitting up the options as well. It almost seems like if I wanted a one bedroom in prime time of 81,000 options that the extra would just go to waste. I really don't stay in hotels all that often, and certainly not yearly. 

Lastly, there is a difference in price between the two of $1000. 

Can you offer your thoughts on this, please? 

Oh, one other thing. If you own two EOY weeks, does that still count towards elite membership? 

PS I really AM trying to learn and someday will quit driving you all crazy with my questions.


----------



## Transit (Sep 25, 2007)

cindi said:


> 97,500



95,700 ..........The nessecity of staroptions is based on individual needs depending on the season and room size you need to travel. 81,000 is enough to get a 1 bed in WKORV or WKORVN if you get 95,700 S/Os the left over options are only good for timeshare stays. Starpoints are for hotel stays. The more staroptions you get  brings you closer to elite statuses weather its ey or eoy they still need to be requalified with a developer purchase.If the price difference is only 1000 go for it the L/O gives you more choices on how you can split your vacation by being able to deposit 1 side with II and still using the other for SVN.


----------



## cindi (Sep 25, 2007)

Transit said:


> 95,700 ..........The nessecity of staroptions is based on individual needs depending on the season and room size you need to travel. 81,000 is enough to get a 1 bed in WKORV or WKORVN if you get 95,700 S/Os the left over options are only good for timeshare stays. Starpoints are for hotel stays. The more staroptions you get  brings you closer to elite statuses weather its ey or eoy they still need to be requalified with a developer purchase.If the price difference is only 1000 go for it the L/O gives you more choices on how you can split your vacation by being able to deposit 1 side with II and still using the other for SVN.



Thanks for lending your expertise. I appreciate it. 

But if I split up the week to deposit one part in II, then that wouldn't leave me the amount of options left to get into anything but the studios then, would it? I have GOT to go memorize those charts.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2007)

cindi said:


> But if I split up the week to deposit one part in II, then that wouldn't leave me the amount of options left to get into anything but the studios then, would it? I have GOT to go memorize those charts.



You don't really have to memorize the charts, but you might want to print them out.  The Staroptions required vary from resort to resort.  95,700 gives you 51,700 SO for one side and 44,000 SO for the other side.  If you split up the 97,500 Staroptions you will not have enough left for any exchange at some of the resorts.  

The minimum number of Staroptions for the WKORV (for example) is 67,100 for the studio, so no, you wouldn't have enough for even a studio, if you deposit half the unit with II.


----------



## Stefa (Sep 26, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> You don't really have to memorize the charts, but you might want to print them out.  The Staroptions required vary from resort to resort.  95,700 gives you 51,700 SO for one side and 44,000 SO for the other side.  If you split up the 97,500 Staroptions you will not have enough left for any exchange at some of the resorts.
> 
> The minimum number of Staroptions for the WKORV (for example) is 67,100 for the studio, so no, you wouldn't have enough for even a studio, if you deposit half the unit with II.



We made our decision (81,000 SO's EOY at VV) by viewing the chart and deciding how many options we needed to get to the places we most wanted to go.   Since we do most of our travel during the summer and fall, we figured 81,000 was enough.  (We may add 67,100 later, but that's another story.)  While the 3br in Aruba (95,700/low season) looks fabulous, we don't really need that much space and the 2br for 81,000 would suit our needs just fine.  Our only regret is that we don't have enough for a 2br in Hawai'i, but we knew that going in and didn't want to pay for 148,000 options.   

I looked at a couple of lockoffs at VV, but I couldn't justify the extra upfront cost as well as higher MFs for a few more StarOptions that we would rarely, if ever, need, especially since there is no guarantee we would get the exchanges such as the 3br in Aruba anyway.


----------



## cindi (Sep 26, 2007)

Stefa said:


> We made our decision (81,000 SO's EOY at VV) by viewing the chart and deciding how many options we needed to get to the places we most wanted to go.   Since we do most of our travel during the summer and fall, we figured 81,000 was enough.  (We may add 67,100 later, but that's another story.)  While the 3br in Aruba (95,700/low season) looks fabulous, we don't really need that much space and the 2br for 81,000 would suit our needs just fine.  Our only regret is that we don't have enough for a 2br in Hawai'i, but we knew that going in and didn't want to pay for 148,000 options.
> 
> I looked at a couple of lockoffs at VV, but I couldn't justify the extra upfront cost as well as higher MFs for a few more StarOptions that we would rarely, if ever, need, especially since there is no guarantee we would get the exchanges such as the 3br in Aruba anyway.



You sound exactly like me!  

I had my eye on a two bedroom EOY in Hawaii, but I just couldn't quite justify the price. Especially now that we have an upcoming wedding in the future.

I was looking at the charts and I do think the majority of the time the 81,000 options will work for us. Not as well as the 148,000 of course, but on the whole it should be ok. I really hate the thought of wasting those extra options and there aren't many ways to use them up that would work in our situation. 

Plus I didn't realize that the lockout was higher MF, so that is another thing to take into consideration.

Have you had good luck in trading your options for other locations? Do you have any words of advice in that regard?


----------



## Stefa (Sep 27, 2007)

cindi said:


> Have you had good luck in trading your options for other locations? Do you have any words of advice in that regard?



We just bought earlier this year so I don't have a ton of experience, but we got into WKORV on the first try.  I called in late August and got a January 20 check-in which was the day I wanted.  

We are very flexible in terms of where we go (Hawaii, Kierland, Caribbean), that I am certain we will always get a satisfactory exchange, especially since my kids get a week off in October.   

The only tip I would offer is, if you buy VV, to always remember that you are trading up and be somewhat flexible about where and/or when you want to travel.   Once my kids are older, I'll probably start trying to trade into St John, but I don't expect it to come through so I won't be disappointed if (when) it doesn't.  The big drawback to VV is that you won't find a direct owner exchange into one of the top-notch SVN properties, so don't buy VV with the expectation of getting prime weeks in the best locations.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2007)

Stefa said:


> The only tip I would offer is, if you buy VV, to always remember that you are trading up and be somewhat flexible about where and/or when you want to travel.



That's not really true.  When it comes to SVN exchanges, Staroptions, are Staroptions - it doesn't matter if the come from Westin St. John and or VV - they are not weighted by what resort they come from.  So, if you have enough options, you have the exact same opportunity for an exchange as every other Starwood owner, regardless of the resort where you own.


----------



## Stefa (Sep 27, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> That's not really true.  When it comes to SVN exchanges, Staroptions, are Staroptions - it doesn't matter if the come from Westin St. John and or VV - they are not weighted by what resort they come from.  So, if you have enough options, you have the exact same opportunity for an exchange as every other Starwood owner, regardless of the resort where you own.



You are right, of course, but that wasn't quite what I meant.  I was trying to say that  you need to be flexible when buying a less desirable location such as VV with the hope of always trading into more desirable locations such as Maui because, if you don't get your trade, you have less to fall back on.   It's hard to rent out VV for much more than the MFs and it is highly unlikely you will find someone interested in doing a direct exchange.


----------



## cindi (Sep 28, 2007)

Stefa said:


> You are right, of course, but that wasn't quite what I meant.  I was trying to say that  you need to be flexible when buying a less desirable location such as VV with the hope of always trading into more desirable locations such as Maui because, if you don't get your trade, you have less to fall back on.   It's hard to rent out VV for much more than the MFs and it is highly unlikely you will find someone interested in doing a direct exchange.




Thank you. That is an excellent point and I will try to be very flexible in my requests.


----------

